# Ava's home from the vet



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Today Ava had 10 baby teeth pulled out. I wish I could explain to her what's going on.....she's not feeling so good right now. 

Ava, you have visitors...
[attachment=56021:1_visitors.jpg]

Hi everyone, my mouth hurts bad
[attachment=56022:2_sore_mouth.jpg]

gotta go to sleep now
[attachment=56023:3_don__t_feel_good.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, give that baby a kiss from me!!! I feel bad for sweet little Ava!!! Get better soon baby!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Pat, I am so happy Ava is home. I should be getting Leo in about 1 hr.

Hugs to you and Ms. Ava.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwww, poor Ava! Feel better soon!!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Awww!!! Our poor little Ava is feeling sore, sad, and sleepy, hope you feel better soon and running the others in circles trying to keep up with you. Sweet dreams sweetie and hope you wake up feeling much, much better.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Give that pretty baby a kiss from Casanova! Poor Ava!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww, give Ava some extra TLC from us! :wub: :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...poor little Ava, you'll be feeling better before you know it! :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

What a little trooper. :wub: Poor little Ava....sending hugs and snuggles.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Awww Pat tell her at least she won't need braces.  I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

awe poor baby  it will be better soon lil one


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Poor little angel. Give her some hugs and kisses. She'll be better soon.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Feel better soon... it's so sad when they are not feeling well.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AWWW....heartbreaking to see Ava like this! Prayers that her mouth feels better and that sweet smile goes back on her face quickly!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ouch! Milk this for all it's worth, Ava! I know your Mama gives you no attention!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, poor wittle girl.

I think she's going to need some new toys and an apology from you in a few days for putting her through this. lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

poor little thing! Did you ask the vet about her bite?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! If that were me I'd be looking for the drugs!  I hope she isn't in a lot of pain, and recovers quickly.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor baby. You just perfect that pitiful look little Ava and I bet you'll get spoon fed soft yummy things like yogurt and maybe even ice cream.  

Pat, give that sweet girl a hug from me. :hugging: Jett sends her nose licks. :smootch: Zoe doesn't want to even read a thread about a dental. She's still remembering her little ordeal. :blush:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, baby girl. Get well soon little beauty. Tell Ava to put her teeth under her pillow!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Ava,she looks so sad. Hope she feels much better real soon.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... I hope Ava feel better real soon!!! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

poor baby girl :bysmilie: breaks my heart to see her not felling ok. Mommy will give you lots and lots of love baby girl you'll feel better tomorrow


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is so sweet, poor baby.

Cathy


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Poor little baby girl :yucky: These babies don't deserve this! I think Maisie will need some teeth pulled also but I'm not sure when.LOL.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

10 teeth taken out! She's a trooper. She's running around now like nothing ever happened! 

Gotta love this little angel......


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 21 2009, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820571


> 10 teeth taken out! She's a trooper. She's running around now like nothing ever happened!
> 
> Gotta love this little angel......[/B]



Glad to hear your sweet baby girl is feeling better. What a tough little cookie.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ouch! That sounds like no fun at all. Pat I am sure she will bounce back in a day or so. Give her lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Hugs & Kisses to Ava!! Glad she did so well. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She will continue to feel better now that those teeth are out. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the visitor picture - Abbey and Archie were very concerned about their little sister!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 21 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820471


> poor little thing! Did you ask the vet about her bite?[/B]



Yes, I did. They told me that they couldn't tell yet....??? Does that mean her permanent teeth will move into place if they're "off" right now??? I didn't want to touch her mouth yet and risk infection, but I'll try to take a look soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 22 2009, 07:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820764


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 21 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820471





> poor little thing! Did you ask the vet about her bite?[/B]



Yes, I did. They told me that they couldn't tell yet....??? Does that mean her permanent teeth will move into place if they're "off" right now??? I didn't want to touch her mouth yet and risk infection, but I'll try to take a look soon.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat, you are soooooooooooooooooooooooooo amazing!!!! Thank you so much for your help last night...and guess what????
Leo is back to his little playful self..... :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: but I am so glad that he is and bless Ms. Ava, that little beautiful trooper :smootch:


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Poor baby! I hope Ava is doing better this morning.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, poor baby, feel better soon sweetie. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry you have a bad ouchie Miss Ava. Oh Pat she looks so pitiful in her little case. Archie & Abbey look concerned. I'm sure she will feel better in a day or so. Hugs to you Ava.


----------



## nophie (Aug 21, 2009)

Autumn got her baby teeth pluck out too! about 7 teeth if not mistaken... and oh... I guess my girl have diff attitude from other maltese? once she saw me went back to the vet she start barking happily n like never got her teeth pluck out -.-"
wish Ava overcome her feelings and be happy again as usual =]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 22 2009, 04:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820764


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 21 2009, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820471





> poor little thing! Did you ask the vet about her bite?[/B]



Yes, I did. They told me that they couldn't tell yet....??? Does that mean her permanent teeth will move into place if they're "off" right now??? I didn't want to touch her mouth yet and risk infection, but I'll try to take a look soon.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hmm... interesting. Hopefully you can find out soon since that will be the deal breaker right there, if her bite is off!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

poor thing, I hope her mouth is not sore for very long.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Awwwww, bless Ava's heart! I hope she's 100% now and back to her normal adorable self. :wub:


----------

